# my shop made tap guide



## fast67ford (Nov 10, 2013)

IMG_20131110_103550 by fast_67ford, on Flickr




IMG_20131110_103821 by fast_67ford, on Flickr




IMG_20131110_103841 by fast_67ford, on Flickr




IMG_20131110_103855 by fast_67ford, on Flickr


Well this is my shot at the spring loaded tap guide, The mating body parts have a locating groove so the body stays on center when the collar gets threaded on. Btw the smokes are for scale in the picture, im trying to quit...


----------



## Maxx (Nov 10, 2013)

Very nice work there.
Looks better that a commercially made product.


----------



## DMS (Nov 10, 2013)

Very nice build. Good luck on quitting. My dad smoked for many years, and finally quit when my niece was born (around 13 years ago). He has breathing problems, but if he hadn't quit then he'd probably be dead or on oxygen by now.


----------



## DaRiddler (Nov 10, 2013)

Very nice job.  Incidentally, when DMS says "good luck on quitting" you know he's sincere, as opposed to saying "it can't be done."  And let me add my best wishes to you as you quit.  If you're like most of us, it won't happen the first time you try, or the second or third.  But hang in there; millions have done it.  Ultimately, one's good health is more important than almost anything else on this (or any other) board.


----------



## fast67ford (Nov 10, 2013)

lol i can think of 2 or 3 reasons to quit and 1001 not to, but thanks


----------

